# MTB Acronyms



## Greg (Aug 20, 2008)

Lots of acronyms flying about lately. Let's have a thread to explain some of them:

RAW = Ride After Work
HT = Hard Tail
FS = Full Suspension
SS = Single Speed
MTB = Mountain Bike/ing Duh!
BB = Bottom Bracket
OTB = Over the Bars
ST = Singletrack
DT = Doubletrack AKA Fire Road
AM = All Mountain
XC = Cross Country
FR = Free Ride
DH = Down Hill

That's all I can think of. Anyone have any others?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 20, 2008)

OS= OH Shit- !!!!------------------usually heard when MTB goes OTB and eats dirt , rocks or wood


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Lots of acronyms flying about lately. Let's have a thread to explain some of them:
> 
> RAW = Ride After Work



Is that what it means?  Gosh I thought it was something hard core with the W being wildlife.  Learn something new every day.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2008)

NTS = need to ski which is a definate sign that it's August and Mountain Bike Acronyms are a thread topic!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2008)

I was wondering what RAW was also.  

Isn't LBS local bike shop?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 20, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> OS= OH Shit- !!!!------------------usually heard when MTB goes OTB and eats dirt , rocks or wood



see Grassi's avatar.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> see Grassi's avatar.



My second ride will be RAW tonight.  I hope I don't repeat on the OTB.  That would SMB. :lol:  figure that one out...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 20, 2008)

beanonyc said:


> see grassi's avatar.




roflmao !!!!!!!! :d


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 20, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> My second ride will be RAW tonight.  I hope I don't repeat on the OTB.  That would SMB. :lol:  figure that one out...



On the _Other Tandem Bicycle_? That would be _Sucking My Boobies_?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Isn't LBS local bike shop?



Yes, good one.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> On the _Other Tandem Bicycle_? That would be _Sucking My Boobies_?



replace boobies with balls.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 20, 2008)

or maybe  _ hit my briefs !!!


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> My second ride will be RAW tonight.  I hope I don't repeat on the OTB.  That would SMB. :lol:  figure that one out...



Suck major balls? :lol:

Sell those POS skis, and after tonight's RAW, hit the LBS, and pick up a new HT.


----------



## Marc (Aug 20, 2008)

MUP = multi use path
DS = dual slalom... don't see this one much any more
ATB = all terrian bike/biking... wish this one stuck more, better for around here than "MTB"


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Suck major balls? :lol:
> 
> Sell those POS skis, and after tonight's RAW, hit the LBS, and pick up a new HT.



replace major with my.  :lol:

i browsed the LBS yesterday.  cannondale f7 for 500, f5 for 720, and a felt for 550.  all HT and '08.


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i browsed the LBS yesterday.  cannondale f7 for 500, f5 for 720, and a felt for 550.  all HT and '08.



Did the F7 have disk brakes or V-brakes? If V's, REI has the disk version for $500:

http://www.rei.com/product/759996?c...-1B6E-DD11-873B-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA

So maybe you can haggle based on that? That F7 is pretty damn sweet though.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

Marc said:


> ATB = all terrian bike/biking... wish this one stuck more, better for around here than "MTB"



That is more fitting around here I suppose, but it's too close to ATV IMHO.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Did the F7 have disk brakes or V-brakes? If V's, REI has the disk version for $500:
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/759996?c...-1B6E-DD11-873B-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA
> 
> So maybe you can haggle based on that? That F7 is pretty damn sweet though.



i believe it has discs.  is the V brake old school like on my bike?


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i believe it has discs.  is the V brake old school like on my bike?



Sorta. V brakes are actually a step up from the cantilevers on your vintage Giant. But yeah, both are rim brakes. Disks are way better.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i believe it has discs.  is the V brake old school like on my bike?



Actually your bike has cantilever brakes, which are really 'old school'.  V-brakes look very similar to cantilevers, but work way better.  Both are rim brakes (pads rub on the machined rim to stop).  Bikes can still come with v-brakes, whereas nothing short of low end wally world bikes comes with cantilevers anymore.


----------



## Marc (Aug 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Actually your bike has cantilever brakes, which are really 'old school'.  V-brakes look very similar to cantilevers, but work way better.  Both are rim brakes (pads rub on the machined rim to stop).  Bikes can still come with v-brakes, whereas nothing short of low end wally world bikes comes with cantilevers anymore.



Pfft... I've been at this long enough to remember when canti's were cutting edge and side pull brakes were still standard.

U brakes were a temporary blip on the radar around that time too...

Thought of another...

WTB = Wilderness Trail Bikes


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

Marc said:


> Pfft... I've been at this long enough to remember when canti's were cutting edge and side pull brakes were still standard.
> 
> U brakes were a temporary blip on the radar around that time too...
> 
> ...



Are you denying that v brakes are better than canti's?  I don't think I ever said that canti's were never considered cutting edge.  If you wanna reminisce about the days when crappy brakes were considered good then be my guest..


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 20, 2008)

ABC = Awesome Biking Chick


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> ABC = Awesome Biking Chick



Never saw that one before, did you just make it up?


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Never saw that one before, did you just make it up?


of course I did!
Aren't all of them made up?

Actualy I thought it through.  I don't like the ABC thing, so I'd like to change it to HBC


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> of course I did!
> Aren't all of them made up?
> 
> Actualy I thought it through.  I don't like the ABC thing, so I'd like to change it to HBC



Humorous Biking Chick?
Hot Bikini Clad?
Horrendous Buffalo Cheese?
Hysterical Brake Check?
Historical British Clone?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

I thought of one earlier too, but didn't post it...

STFUAR


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I thought of one earlier too, but didn't post it...
> 
> STFUAR


I love that !!!!!

How about......
MYBA = Move Your Bony A$$


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 20, 2008)

BSG- bike store guy
BNS- Bait'n'switch
JRA- just riding along- what you say when bringing your frame and whatever's left of your fork in for warranty replacement
Biff- wipeout- not an acronym but still good to know
HOHA- hateful old hiker's association
ORV- off road vehicle. Reason why you stay on singletrack
R&D rip off and duplication I mean research and development
Endo- prolly don't need to even explain this one as you're all up close and personal with what it is
MO- momentum. Don't slow down before a big climb, you'll drop your mo.
VTT- velo tout terrain- what the frenchies call mountain biking
POD- potential organ donor


----------



## Marc (Aug 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Are you denying that v brakes are better than canti's?  I don't think I ever said that canti's were never considered cutting edge.  If you wanna reminisce about the days when crappy brakes were considered good then be my guest..



No, I'm not denying anything, I'm just remarking how you calling canti's old school makes me feel.... old.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

I didn't realize RAW was Ride After Work...I thought it was like hardcore or something...lol..


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I didn't realize RAW was Ride After Work...I thought it was like hardcore or something...lol..



Just like Monday Night RAW... which stands for Monday Night Ride After Work. Those WWE guys are big riders I hear.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Just like Monday Night RAW... which stands for Monday Night Ride After Work. Those WWE guys are big riders I hear.



So is ski after work...SAW???  I usually just call it an evening session...doh..


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 21, 2008)

*Ugi*

UGI – Up Grage-Itus

UGI is a nasty and contagious disease resulting the in the infected person constantly upgrading the parts and components on his / her bike for newer, lighter, faster & cooler looking ones. There is no cure for UGI, your only chance of beating this disease is not to get it in the first place.


----------



## JD (Aug 28, 2008)

PDMs...."package  display models"  
otherwise know as spandex bike shorts.
DTR....down the road....as in let's roll
DJ....dirt jumps


----------

